# Any Junk For Me To Practice On Please ?



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi all,

Am just getting a few tools together to have a bash at repairs & modding,,,,,,,

,,,,, but,,,,, I have nothing to practice on,,,

_I know it's a bit cheeky,,,, _but is anyone out there going to dispose of anything ?

If so, i'd love a couple of bits to play with please (!?),,,,,

Obviously don't care what brands or conditions etc,,,,,, just want to learn,,,,,

Will pay postage etc

all the best


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I've got a fossil watch and an addias one im looking to pass on


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm in the same position myself, I bugger up almost as many as I manage to fix, but my hit rate is slowly improving. I tend to regard the ones that I've not managed to fix (ie I've completely buggered them up :lol: ) as a valuable source of spares for future projects.

Get yourself down to your local car boot. you should find plenty of stuff for a quid or so, and occasionally you may find something very nice (I've had quite a few good "results" lately).

If I remember correctly from spankones earlier posting, the fossil and adidas watches are well worth the cost of postage (I'm amazed that no one has snapped them up already) and would make great pieces to practice crystal restoration and bracelet/case polishing, removing and replacing bits etc.


----------



## Twickersdude (Jul 25, 2008)

catflem said:


> I'm in the same position myself, I bugger up almost as many as I manage to fix, but my hit rate is slowly improving. I tend to regard the ones that I've not managed to fix (ie I've completely buggered them up :lol: ) as a valuable source of spares for future projects.
> 
> Get yourself down to your local car boot. you should find plenty of stuff for a quid or so, and occasionally you may find something very nice (I've had quite a few good "results" lately).
> 
> If I remember correctly from spankones earlier posting, the fossil and adidas watches are well worth the cost of postage (I'm amazed that no one has snapped them up already) and would make great pieces to practice crystal restoration and bracelet/case polishing, removing and replacing bits etc.


 Look at : thewatchcollector on ebray .....

If you can get those to work you're doing well ...


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

i have a seiko bellmatic that i got off the bay 2 days wearing and it fell apart :cry2: yours if you want it.


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

You are very kind folks,,,, I'd be pleased tp accept these items to play with,,,,, and of course my results wil be posted here for the benefit (!?) of any other newbies.

Will PM with address - please reply with yours so I can pay posatge etc.

thanks again

furkin

_oooops - can't PM yet !_

gamekeeper12atsupanetdotcom


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

my ex-wife.....she'll be 39 now, and might not be in the best of nick either.....she tends to rattle a bit, and her big ends gone....

you can find her at...

69 john cromwall cresent,

manor park.....

oh.....you mean a watch to fiddle about with.....i thought you meant wench

sorry....my mistake


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> my ex-wife.....she'll be 39 now, and might not be in the best of nick either.....she tends to rattle a bit, and her big ends gone....
> 
> you can find her at...
> 
> ...


Ar shed kil ya if she seen that one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sabestian (Mar 7, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> she tends to rattle a bit, and her big ends gone....


It seems you neglected lubrication of her movement, mate.... :blink:


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

SPANKONE:

SKYMAX:

hi folks,,,

hope you can understand my e-mail address,,, am looking forward to trying out my new tools etc,,,,

if there is a problem, let me know here please.

all the best


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

lol at your email addy. heres the link to my for sale thread

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=33977

i'll pm you my email at work we'll chat tomorrow


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

bugger works both ways until you hit 50 post's i cant pm you

try emailing me at [email protected] . com


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

spankone said:


> lol at your email addy. heres the link to my for sale thread


I think we may be talking at cross purposes here, your posting from the 17th Sept intimated that you were happy to give them away, hence why I suggested that they would be good candidates for Furkin to practice on.

*I Quote *" i know that these watches arnt up to much but if some ones willing to pay postage or wants to px i dont mind. just want to clear some space in the old watch box"

I don't think that furkin is looking to pay anything more than postage.


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying Cat,

am in touch with Spankone now and sorted something out.

hopefully details will follow _(or more likely help begged for)_ on these pages later.

cheers all

Furkin


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

sorted and on its way


----------



## skyMAX08 (Aug 21, 2008)

Carnt get your Email to work try getting back to me at beechysmb(at)aol(dot)com.


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

skyMAX08 said:


> Carnt get your Email to work try getting back to me at beechysmb(at)aol(dot)com.


I tried to get back to you,,,, but obviouly interpreted your address wrong !

Sorry to ask - can you try me on tomwest1ATsupanetdotcom please ?

_I do wish these forum admins would let us PM,,,, I hate putting addresses out there for all the world to see,,,,,_

Furkin


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

furkin said:


> skyMAX08 said:
> 
> 
> > Carnt get your Email to work try getting back to me at beechysmb(at)aol(dot)com.
> ...


Patience - you'll get the key to the door on your 50th post h34r:

You'll be able to PM all the old lags to your hearts content, You still won't be able to PM newbies though.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

furkin said:


> skyMAX08 said:
> 
> 
> > Carnt get your Email to work try getting back to me at beechysmb(at)aol(dot)com.
> ...


Get to 50 posts and you will be able to use the pm function, the restriction is there to stop spammers and we won't be changing it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

So there....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm getting a reputation as the forum hard ******* aren't I h34r:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That position has been vacant for a month or two now....

Your filling those shoes well


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2008)

Ahh, the old good cop, bad cop routine.


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

spankone said:


> sorted and on its way


Thanks Martyn,

The Adidas arrived today - _what a hefty piece. _ Any idea what the bracelet model is ? Although I'm also pretty hefty, my hands are quite small,,, but can't get it on. I'll need to add to, or replace it

_(See also my post re another bracelet name)._

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

That's some shredder you got there,,,,,,,, can't see anyone sellotaping that together !

Thanks also for the gifts,,,,,

postage refund on it's way tomorrow (Sun) and many thanks again.

Tom


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

wow thats quick... sorry its a bit small i havnt worn it since i was 17. bit small for me to.

Glad you liked the freebies, just company givaways, thats a 1gb memory stick so should come in handy,

ps i bet your glad i worned you about the shredded paper


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

maybe you could find a nice strap on here

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/Bracelets.html

or even just a cheap nato strap


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

cheers,,,,,,

no apology needed re size _('ere i've heard that before !?)_ the bracelet is the last thing to worry about,,,,,,,

intend to have a quick look at it this afterdinner.

will keep you informed.

_many thanks again_

Furkin

PS: also have post running about photographing watches (or macro images) to use in the future.


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks again Martyn,

As promised - Postage refund on its way.

Tom


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

My 'Butterfly' type case opener won't budge the back of this Adidas,,,,, so will probably need another, more robust one - along with a Crystal remover.

I also want another eye-glass. I have 2 Number 2 (I assume that means 2 x zoom).

Is there such a thing as "too strong" for this work ?

As I wear glasses I might consider one that connects to them - are they much good ?

_Bear in mind that I am now disabled so my funds are a little limited._



Shopping list:

Back Remover

Crystal Remover

Eye Glass

Recommendations gratefully received.

thanks


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

Am looking forward to todays post,,,,

have been promised a couple of items to play with,,,,,,,,,

,,,,, I only hope I can do them justice.

thanks for the donations folks.

Tom


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

And your up-to 50 posts. You can hound everyone now furkin


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

feenix said:


> And your up-to 50 posts. You can hound everyone now furkin


yippeeeeeeeeeeeee,,,

now then,,,, who can I pester ????????????


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

Oh well,,,, fallen at the first hurdle,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

I received a Adidas from Martyn a few days ago. I popped in a battery & away it went. _I thought that was a bit too easy,,,,,_

the following morning it had gained about 10 mins in 12 hours.

I thought it was just a case of tweaking the adjuster,,,,,,

but before I start,,,, I don't know where to look on electric watches !

Movement is *MIYOTA 6P29 - No Jewels - Unajustded.*

There is also a minus sign in brackets (-), but to my newbie eyes, not an immediately obvious place to adjust.

This looks like a common movement, so I guess you guys can help.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Have tried twickers 'Tech' link, but get an Adobe pop-up saying _'isn't connected' _which of course I am !

Am expecting a couple of other items - when they arrive - so I hope I do better with them !?

cheers for reading


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Miyota - isn't that the movements Citizens use ?.

The Citizen technical guides (including exploded parts diagrams, and repair flow charts) can be found http://www.citizenwatch.com/downloads/

I can't find a Calibre 6P29 listed, but with a bit of searching you might find a similar module.


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

catflem said:


> Miyota - isn't that the movements Citizens use ?.
> 
> The Citizen technical guides (including exploded parts diagrams, and repair flow charts) can be found http://www.citizenwatch.com/downloads/
> 
> I can't find a Calibre 6P29 listed, but with a bit of searching you might find a similar module.


Yep - Citizen do use these,,,, & I have been on their site (or similar - will follow your link to double check),,,,,,, This movement is listed & shown on that site,,,, but I can't open one of the pdf files,,,, & am looking for help on Adobe on PC-Ad forum.

Snot looking promising at the moment,, but will put any updates on here, for others to view.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

managed to get a brand new inside for this model,,,,, only to open another watch - with another Miyota inside - see separate post,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

got your letter to day its my first day back in the office, I'm glad you having fun with it, like i say was working fine untill the battery died but that was some time ago


----------



## furkin (Oct 29, 2007)

spankone said:


> got your letter to day its my first day back in the office, I'm glad you having fun with it, like i say was working fine untill the battery died but that was some time ago


many thanks,

I had 5/6 items promised to me,,,,, but only received 3/4. A couple needed batteries & a couple needs work,,,,, which is a bit beyond me yet,,,, but the more I learn, the quicker i'll get back to them.

I got a brand new inside for the Adidas,,,,,, _but it's running o.k now ! _I'm sure the new bit will come in handy soon enough,,,, it looks pretty common.

Hope my cheque was waiting for you on your return _(of course it was waiting: you told me that you received my letter - must learn to read,,,,,,,,,,)_

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

If anything else gets in the way,,,,, i'll take it off your hands (or should that be 'wrist' ?)

thanks again for your kindness.

Tom


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

any time, I'll cash the cheque latter cheers dude


----------

